# Positioning of tablet on your desk



## Taralack (Apr 20, 2013)

I was wondering how everyone had their tablets set up for use on their desks. I notice a lot of people have them placed in the spot where a mouse would usually go (for right handed people) and use it like that next to the keyboard. I have mine placed in front of me, as you can see here, I'm not sure I could get used to drawing with it on my right side instead. Plus it's a bit too big to fit there. 

Are there any benefits to positioning it a certain way? Or is it just personal preference?


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Apr 20, 2013)

I keep mine in my lap.

This is probably hell on my wrist.

Edit:  Here's a thing on work space ergonomics from a guy with Carpal Tunnel Syndrome: http://enliighten.com/blog/ergonomics-creating-a-safe-workstation/


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 20, 2013)

The tablet is slightly angled on the edge of the laptop so it isn't hell on my wrist. Pretty much the first and last comfortable desk I owned since I move around a lot, unfortunately I don't have it anymore.


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 20, 2013)

Mine is in front of my monitor, above my keyboard and mouse, which are both on a sliding platform underneath. I'm a lefty.

â€‹


----------



## Zenia (Apr 21, 2013)

My setup is like Kalvos, except I am a righty. I find that this positioning works out nicely for me and I can draw with my right hand while keeping my left on the keyboard hotkeys for undo/cut/paste/space/alt/etc.  ... And as you can tell, I like Wolverine. My phone there (the cell beside my tablet, obv) also has a wallpaper of him and an X-Men ringtone. XDDDD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine is directly in front of me, which is in line with both my screen and keyboard. I don't have much space, and it's the small version of an Intuos 4.

I don't think this setup is helpful for me... I barely (can) move my arm, so it's not helping my chickenscratching.


----------



## QT Melon (Apr 21, 2013)

This is an interesting discussion.

I keep mine positioned between 2 24" monitors. 

http://qtmelon.tumblr.com/post/44768119326/got-these-speakers-for-40-bucks-that-have-nice (video post)

I have it slightly positioned off to the side so that my arm doesn't bend too much when I draw and I keep my keyboard below in a sliding tray. I have my tablet programmed so I don't use the keyboard as much. I mostly use the keyboard for naming files or messaging. 






Two programs are open in this picture. I put the brush controls, layers and Navigators with picture preview on the right monitor.

The poster in the background is a Chris Sanders poster. 
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs46/f/2009/201/6/f/Chris_Sanders_Dream_Catcher_by_CeeCeeLuvins.jpg


----------



## Teal (Apr 21, 2013)

On top of my laptop's keyboard.


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 21, 2013)

QT Melon said:


> This is an interesting discussion.
> 
> I keep mine positioned between 2 24" monitors.
> 
> ...



I really like your setup. That, and you're desk is so much neater than mine. x]

Also, the Minecraft mouse pad made me chuckle. Nice.


----------



## QT Melon (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you Kalvo,

There is an earlier photo on my tumblr but it has some NSFW posters that aren't mine since someone was living in that room prior. I have 2 rooms and the room where I work has posters and figures around to keep me inspired. NSFW This shows both tables, my art desk and computer before I made some adjustments

I like the glass tables because I can put a light under them and use them as lightboards when I draw traditionally.


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 21, 2013)

I have an old, falling apart, cheap wooden desk. Hopefully when I get my PC moved to my room, I'll get a better setup going on. But that Lightboard idea is pretty sweet.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 21, 2013)

QT Melon said:


> I like the glass tables because I can put a light under them and use them as lightboards when I draw traditionally.



Heh, I never thought about using a table for that purpose before. (never owned a glass table anyway) Does it get cold and hard to draw on in winter months?


----------



## QT Melon (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Toraneko,

No actually it doesn't get really cold for me. 
http://www.amazon.com/Studio-Designs-10050-Futura-Station/dp/B001KWEYP4






You can put a clipable lamp behind it and you have a lightboard.


----------



## Lauralien (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't have a big enough desk, so it goes on my lap.  This is probably terrible for me.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 26, 2013)

Well mine tends to live in my drawer. I have a bamboo capture w/ wireless accessory kit that I use for some engineering drafting programs and random other things. When I use it I usually have it infront of my laptop which makes up my right side (or center if I have all three screens on). I know this probably doesn't make much sense... I'll take a pic and add it


----------



## Meeesh (May 2, 2013)

When i use my tablet its directly in front of me. i know some folk like it a little left/right of the monitor (whichever hand you work with)


----------

